# Rigging up a RiverHawk B60 Kingfisher



## Stringbender (Sep 3, 2016)

I am picking up a used B60 RiverHawk Kingfisher, the boat is in great condition, only operated with a trolling motor. It is going to be a winter project. The boat will be used mainly on a smaller local lake with a 15 hp limit and a few times a year at the coast fishing the creeks. So I would like to put a 15 hp 4 stroke on it. I would also like to install a center console 1st choice, or a grab bar with a tiller engine. Also would like to install a poling platform. 
So, the big question is has anyone here added a center console to a Kingfisher ? What problems should I be aware of in adding the console and remote steering and controles. 
Also who makes a poling platform that would fit this boat?
Open to any suggestions on specific parts or ideas. 
Thanks.


----------



## Fishtex (May 10, 2014)

Stringbender said:


> I am picking up a used B60 RiverHawk Kingfisher, the boat is in great condition, only operated with a trolling motor. It is going to be a winter project. The boat will be used mainly on a smaller local lake with a 15 hp limit and a few times a year at the coast fishing the creeks. So I would like to put a 15 hp 4 stroke on it. I would also like to install a center console 1st choice, or a grab bar with a tiller engine. Also would like to install a poling platform.
> So, the big question is has anyone here added a center console to a Kingfisher ? What problems should I be aware of in adding the console and remote steering and controles.
> Also who makes a poling platform that would fit this boat?
> Open to any suggestions on specific parts or ideas.
> Thanks.


On the subject of motors, current 15hp and 20hp 4 stroke motors are all basically the same, just ECM/tuning differences. I have a 20 Suzuki and its the best Outbound I've ever had. You can order a 15hp sticker for it. You'll appreciate the 20 over the 15 and the cost difference is small. Call Riverhawk on the console as it's an option from the factory. I think the poling platforms made for Gheenoe's would work well, get in touch with Custom Gheenoe.


----------



## Stringbender (Sep 3, 2016)

Agree on the 20, really don't want to put the 15 on it. I need to check to find out if I can get away with that on the restricted lake. If the 15 is just a detuned 20, wonder if they can be modified to be 20?


----------



## Fishtex (May 10, 2014)

Stringbender said:


> Agree on the 20, really don't want to put the 15 on it. I need to check to find out if I can get away with that on the restricted lake. If the 15 is just a detuned 20, wonder if they can be modified to be 20?


I think the ECM is the difference. But then you have warranty issues if you replaced the ECM from the 20. I would go with the sticker You can go online and find the entire parts list for each motor with exploded views and you can see all the parts are the same. I had to order a new cowl after an "adventure" on the Lower Colorado River. The part numbers are all the same for both motors except for the hp sticker, and ECM as I recall.


----------



## bourbon (Feb 24, 2011)

Double check to see if your boat has the structural integrity to accommodate a poling platform. I don't know if Riverhawk builds in enough strength on that model unless that option is ordered but I could be mistaken. (I know that my B60 Procaster is not designed with enough strength on the rear bunks accommodate a poling platform so my poling platform project will require some engineering/fabrication to make it work). Best of luck with the project and please post pictures as you start to make progress.


----------



## Stringbender (Sep 3, 2016)

I will def check before or if I add a poling platform. Went with the Tahatsu 15 tiller steer. Got to get a grab bar made first thing.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

What speeds are you getting with the 15hp?


----------



## Stringbender (Sep 3, 2016)

Phone gps showed 23 mph with 2 people on board.


----------

